# Millie Alpine/Nubian



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

Millie kidded today! This means that she came into season within a week of the buck arriving back in April. Well done Millie! Way to breed in the spring!

And she produced two healthy kids, a buckling and a doeling!


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Please send picts!!


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

Can't remember how to attach the pics... I'll be back- the doeling is red and black and the buckling is tan and black...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least email me pics! I just have to see her kids!


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Awww! They are so CUTE! Love the markings and colorings


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

awww babies make me all mushy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

Ksalvagno- will the kids figure out how to nurse "way down low"? They are super cute... I might keep the girl!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure they should. I always try and help kids find them faster.


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

They seemed happy, healthy, and fighsty this morning so I expect they've figured it out because 12+ hours after birth they would be looking a little rough if they hadn't nursed, wouldn't they?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. They wouldn't be doing well if they hadn't nursed. Congrats! They are too cute!


----------

